# F2L move count question



## xAllen91 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey guys. I would like to ask what is the optimum move count for F2L ONLY? all 4 pairs without x-cross. My current average is around 21 seconds i can't seems to get a consistent sub-20 even though i had been practicing almost everyday for 3 months straight since i first get a sub 22 average. I did my move counts for F2L ONLY and i find that i had been getting 26-33 moves everytime without taking the cross moves into account. So am I doing alright? How to reduce the move counts for F2L? I would be glad if someone can help me out.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 20, 2008)

I take around there too. About 7-9 moves each F2L pair.
You just have to increase your tps and look ahead.
To reduce moves, learn multi-slotting


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 20, 2008)

Most cubers seems to be around 35 including the cross while speeding. With more time to look ahead it is not that hard to do sub 30 tuns on average, but you can't do it fast like that without a LOT of practice. Your move count is compleatly OK if you did it with normal speed look ahead but if you used extra look ahead to get low figures?, then you may have to improve your moves a little.

If it was your normal speed turns, then just work on the look ahead, grips (wery important, don't turn the cube if you do not really really have to) and also TPS of course.


----------



## Escher (Oct 20, 2008)

keyhole is good at reducing move counts, and in combination with basic multislotting you could probs get low 20s/sub 20 (not inc cross).


----------



## ScottKidder (Oct 20, 2008)

Work on reducing cube rotations, they take up more time than anything. Become fluent with placing pairs with your left hand, etc etc. I think your move count is pretty good.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 20, 2008)

It could be a bit lower, perhaps 24-29. However, look ahead and smooth/accurate turning is a hundred thousand times more important than move count in your situation.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 20, 2008)

http://stefan-pochmann.info/misc/F2Lstudy/


----------

